

Earn 20.000$ by successfully hacking Google Chrome - puente
http://www.gadgetlite.com/2011/02/09/successfully-hack-google-chrome/

======
capstone
Original post:

[http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/chromium-to-feature-in-
pwn2...](http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/chromium-to-feature-in-pwn2own-
contest.html)

